# Brand New, First Ever, Adjustbale Coilovers!



## 2kblackse (Feb 11, 2006)

I have just found out that Ksport will be releasing their coilover setup for 02+ altimas. Now i will have all the details like spring rates, camber adj, and links about everything else pertaining to em. just wanted to give everyone the heads up


----------



## Sublime_intervention (Oct 5, 2005)

*Hellz yah !*

keep us posted... 

damn you can count me in... as long as they dont cost more than 1.5K ^_^

got any idea on the release date? cuz i cant wait !!!


----------



## 2kblackse (Feb 11, 2006)

**These coilovers are the first in the US that offer dampening and camber adjustment**
36 levels of dampening adjustment allow you to fine tune the ride to your handling and comfort needs. The dampening adjusts compression and rebound simultaneously for ease of adjustment. Pillow ball top mounts in the front and rear on some applications allow you to maintain vehicle manufacturer suspension geometry design. The pillow ball top mounts also allow you a more direct feel for solid driver response. Camber adjustability is included on pillow ball top mounts that allow it for the ability to adjust camber from the actual coilover, instead of a separate camber kit. Most applications utilize an adjustable lower mount, which means you adjust height without losing suspension travel like some other coilover designs do. With the mounts and most pieces of the coilover being designed from 6061 billet aluminum the kit is lightweight, durable, and rust resistant. The steel shock body is electroplated with zinc to resist rust and the elements. The valving of each set is matched to the springs installed for unmatched ride quality and reliability. The Ksport system uses a Monotube design in which the oil and gas are separated within the cylinder. When compared to twin tube designs the Monotube dissipates heat better, allows finer dampening adjustments, and requires more expensive design process. Aeration and cavatation are a lot less common in a Monotube design, which results in a better ride. 
Key Features:
-Spring rates are 9kg Front & 7kg Rear
-36-way adjustable dampening
-Made from high quality 6061 Aluminum with T6 for increased hardness
-Compression/Rebound adjustable
-Adjustable spring perch for height adjustment
-Adjustable body allowing maximum suspension travel
-Pillow Ball Top Mount w/ adjustable camber
-Monotube High Pressure Design reduces oil leakage
-Electroplated body for protection from corrosion and rust
-One Year Limited Warranty


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

oh yeah boy.. sounds like it is going to be fun fun fun.! hopefully they have something for the 2.5 ...


----------



## 2kblackse (Feb 11, 2006)

suspension is the same 2.5 or 3.5.... this is just altima 02+


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> oh yeah boy.. sounds like it is going to be fun fun fun.! hopefully they have something for the 2.5 ...


Trade it up to the 3.5... 

I might look into them, depends on how pricey it is...


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

2kblackse said:


> suspension is the same 2.5 or 3.5.... this is just altima 02+


if the suspension is the same.. well.. its prob a bit different.. how come the nismo sway bars dont fit the 2.5 ? or do they ? 

oh and watson.. you are not going to be happy until you make me get a VQ ? huh..? lol.. alright.. tell u wat.. if the 07 altima is re-designed it will prob be shown at the NY autoshow coming up in april.. so if i like it and it has a VQ ill think about it.. how about that ? if not.. im keepin my 4banger!


----------



## 2kblackse (Feb 11, 2006)

i just had a gb for cams for the qr25 too... ah well... but anyways, i have no idea why they would be different (IF they are different)


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> if the suspension is the same.. well.. its prob a bit different.. how come the nismo sway bars dont fit the 2.5 ? or do they ?
> 
> oh and watson.. you are not going to be happy until you make me get a VQ ? huh..? lol.. alright.. tell u wat.. if the 07 altima is re-designed it will prob be shown at the NY autoshow coming up in april.. so if i like it and it has a VQ ill think about it.. how about that ? if not.. im keepin my 4banger!


I've looked at several different suspension setups for the 02+ Altima, and none specified 2.5 or 3.5, so that leads me to belive they are the same, even though I don't think they are. I could do a simple search and find out in about 5 minutes, but I'm to lazy to do it. 

And you know I think everyone with a 2.5 should trade up to the 3.5, guess I'm just partial to the 3.5. I'm gonna be looking at the 07 Infiniti Skyline myself when it comes out, even though I know it's ut of my price range. Guess I'll have to sell my house to get it:thumbup:


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

WATSON1 said:


> I'm gonna be looking at the 07 Infiniti Skyline myself when it comes out, even though I know it's ut of my price range. Guess I'll have to sell my house to get it:thumbup:


yeah right.. ur wife will knock you the F. out cause ur gonna have to sell her saturn too.. see watson you're really mean cause when i finally agree to consider gettin the 3.5 you slap me with the skyline..


----------



## 2kblackse (Feb 11, 2006)

so I havent heard back from any1? whats up guys still interested?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

2kblackse said:


> so I havent heard back from any1? whats up guys still interested?


yeah w.e how much are we talking about cause im about to drop some big bucks on some modified konis and kyb's


----------



## 2kblackse (Feb 11, 2006)

uve got a PM


----------



## Sublime_intervention (Oct 5, 2005)

i dont think that the 2.5 and 3.5 shocks are the same ... i busted one of mine a while back ... i ordered an OEM shock for my 3.5, but the store got me a 2.5 shock... when i went to pick it up he asked whether i had a 4 or a 6 cyl. after that he told e to wait some more cuz they got a 2.5 shock by mistake...
im not sure but i think that the suspension is diff. but probably the coilovers fit both...

still no release date on the coil's 2kblackse ? at least an estimate ?


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

can you say... GROUP DEALS?????? yeah i would LOVE to know how much these coilovers are, cuz im about to throw up the loot for the koni/kyb combo with eibach sportlines too... at least this summer that is


----------



## 2kblackse (Feb 11, 2006)

i have a GB goin for these already but I cant have their pricing floating around so therefor all pricing will come via PM.


----------



## ReDD (Feb 10, 2006)

*KSports*

I installed KSports on my '02 this past weekend along with a new set of endlinks from RacingLine. The ride is of course stiffer but not harsh. Handling is much quicker and flatter. None of the floating boat problems around curves. Installing the the parts took most of a weekend but I am a newbe as far as working on cars goes. I got the coilovers from http://www.jinsu-power.com/ for $890.00 including shipping. Well worth the price.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

ReDD said:


> I installed KSports on my '02 this past weekend along with a new set of endlinks from RacingLine. The ride is of course stiffer but not harsh. Handling is much quicker and flatter. None of the floating boat problems around curves. Installing the the parts took most of a weekend but I am a newbe as far as working on cars goes. I got the coilovers from http://www.jinsu-power.com/ for $890.00 including shipping. Well worth the price.


I assume you adjust the dampening on the front struts up top but looking at the pic, I don't see a "knob" to adjust the dampening on the rear shocks.
Since you already installed these, how do you adjust the rears and do you 
have 36 points of adjustment on both the fronts AND backs?


----------



## ReDD (Feb 10, 2006)

There are long hexagonal rods to insert into the top of the front and rear shocks. The problem with the rear shocks is that you have to remove the panel shelf and shoulder belt unit to adjust from the top. It may be easier to jack up the car and pull the tire and remove the top nuts. As far as the 36 adjustments, there are not indents for the positions. There are 4 revolutions of adjustment from hard to soft. The adjustment has a smooth feel. Any adjustable coilover which adjusts from the top will have the same problem as far as getting to the top of the shocks.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Do you have pics of the car height with the coilovers ajust all the way down/up?


----------



## ReDD (Feb 10, 2006)

No, I am using the car for autocross as well as a daily driver so I have lowered the car an inch in the rear and 1.5 inches in the front. The car is so much more stable and the rear end is finally doing some work in the turns.


----------

